# I love this sweater!



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

From Signature Needles:

http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/accessories/patterns/lacy-arches-cardigan-e-pattern-designed-by-shirley-paden.html


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

That is a gorgeous sweater!


----------



## Brianna9301 (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh, I love it as well! Are you thinking of tackling this project someday, wannabear?


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

it is a very very lovely thing


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

That is a real beauty!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

What is nice about this pattern is that you could substitute any favorite stitch in the body of the sweater because it's lies are so beautiful.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Brianna9301 said:


> Oh, I love it as well! Are you thinking of tackling this project someday, wannabear?


When I lose the weight I want to lose, yes, I do want it for my own! I'm going to buy the pattern and put it away. Then when it won't look dreadful on me I can make it.


----------



## Swtthng (Mar 3, 2013)

This is so lovely.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes it's beautiful,thankyou for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Gorgeous, I say make it now and wear it proudly.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I love it too, just the style I like.    thanks for sharing.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I love Shirley Paden's pattern. She's so creative.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

what a beautiful jacket!! way beyond my skill level.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Very nice and feminine


----------



## loisthornton (Aug 5, 2012)

Do you know what yarn weight this takes? I have so many projects backed up, but this is probably going to become antoher one. Thanks!


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

WoW! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## margaret in fl (Mar 27, 2012)

I wish there was more info about sizes, needles, yarn, etc.
It is such a beautiful design.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

It is beautiful! Not something I can do, sniff... More power to you!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Definitely beautiful


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

Lovely sweater but I have so many projects in line already.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

That pattern really is special.
Ellie


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Love the sweater. Would love to make it.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/kits/shirley-paden-holiday-sweater.html
so this gorgeous sweater is avaiable as a kit only i guess.... for $215.00!!
but this page does give the details of needles and yarn...
i guess if you can afford signature needles you can afford this kit LOL


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

No, you can buy the pattern alone, which is what I'm going to do. For some reason they have patterns listed under 'accessories' so no wonder you didn't see it. $7.50.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

http://www.signatureneedlearts.com/accessories/patterns.html


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

wow thanks, i would have missed that completely... they dont post their patterns on ravelry either.... has anyone worked with a shirley paden pattern???
i see she does has published a lot in vogue and i dont have good experience with the very few patterns i have tried from that magazine over the years ;-)))


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swtthng said:


> This is so lovely.


I agree


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing :-D


----------

